# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  الدورة الأولى لتعليم صيانة المحمول وإعداد المدربين في المغرب - الدارالبيضاء

## abdoviche

*الدورة الأولى لتعليم صيانة المحمول وإعداد المدربين في المغرب - الدارالبيضاء*

----------

